# KPO - Kalina Power



## rockingham178 (3 February 2007)

Is this the next Uranium stock to run?

All chart indicators showing very positive signs indeed. Very strong late run on Friday. Latest announcement makes for a good read. Excellent Uranium leases in the NT and spinoff Rum Jungle Uranium (100% owned subsidiary of WAS). NT uranium ground is adjacent the GPN/YRR area.

This stock seems to have fallen below the markets radar and I thought worth an entry on Friday and did.


----------



## rockingham178 (3 February 2007)

*Re: WAS - WASABI ENERGY LIMITED*

*Crescent Gold Limited Rum Jungle JV * 

Crescent Gold (TSX:CRA)(ASX:CRE)(FWB:CRE5) has exercised its option to purchase the Northern Territory leases for $550,000 pursuant to the announcement 5th September 2005 and transferred the granted leases into a 100% controlled subsidiary, Uranium West PL. Crescent Gold is focused on completing the commissioning of Laverton Gold Project. In order to progress exploration, Uranium West has subsequently entered into a Joint Venture Heads of Agreement on the following Leases with Rum Jungle Uranium Pty Ltd. Rum Jungle EL 24866 EL 24898 Tennant Creek EL 24835 EL 24834 Rum Jungle Uranium has the right to earn a 25% stake by spending $200,000 before the end of 2007 and a total of 50% by spending a further $400,000 by the end of 2008. Uranium West (Crescent) will have the right to contribute to exploration at this stage and hold its interest at 50%. Should it elect not to, Rum Jungle Uranium will have the right to spend a further $500,000 to increase its stake to 75% by mid 2009. At this point, Crescent can elect to contribute to the exploration program or reduce to a 10% free carried interest. Rum Jungle Uranium is a 100% owned subsidiary of Wasabi Energy PL, and is focussed on uranium exploration in the Northern Territory. Its portfolio includes tenements over the Woolner Dome, on interpreted extensions of the Giant's Reef Fault about 75km east of Darwin, and 1300 square kilometres of EL's near Paddy's Jump Up, east of Alice Springs. Rum Jungle Project Rum Jungle was the Northern Territory's first uranium discovery and Australia's first large scale uranium mine (1950-1971) and produced 3530 tonnes of U3O8 at head grades ranging between 0.28 and 0.41% in the different ore bodies (Uranium Information Centre; Spratt, 1965 and Lowson, 1975). Field investigations will occur once Title applications are complete. Tennant Creek Project This area covers over 1300 square kilometres and was described as the Short Range Project by CRA in the 1980's when they explored it for uranium. A strong radiometric feature proved to be related to hot, younger intrusive granite. Water samples collected during the drilling of the granite were noted to be exceptionally high in uranium. Further work by the CSIRO and CRA suggested that no higher uranium in ground water had ever been encountered in any available literature. Exploration will target unconformity and palaeochannel hosted uranium targets surrounding the granite. Information on Crescent Gold Limited and technical reports on the Laverton Gold Project can be found on the company's website www.crescentgold.com.


----------



## hangseng (5 April 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Linked with Cambrian Mining amongst others with excellent alternate technology licences, exposure to coal via Cambrian and Uranium in the Northern Territory. No startling performance as yet, however on my watch list, quite diversified and with a low market capitalisation of around AUD$16m strong potential in my view.

http://www.cambrianmining.com/Busin...urces_and_Technology_Group/default.aspx?id=14

disclosure: 
watch (movement noticed with increased volume, but recent uptrend remains unconfirmed)


----------



## jtb (5 April 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Do these guys still have the 'Kalina cycle' rights for thermal generation optimisation?

Weren't Siemans utilisng the tech' @ some geothermal sites in Europe somewhere?

From memory their were some big names supporting this technology (Microsoft's Paul Allen etc) sorry not uranium related I know.


----------



## hangseng (6 April 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*



jtb said:


> Do these guys still have the 'Kalina cycle' rights for thermal generation optimisation?
> 
> Weren't Siemans utilisng the tech' @ some geothermal sites in Europe somewhere?
> 
> From memory their were some big names supporting this technology (Microsoft's Paul Allen etc) sorry not uranium related I know.




"Exergy Inc
Wasabi continued to support the 46%-owned Exergy on the basis that it believes the technology provides sustainable efficiencies in what is considered to be a massive growth market. The focus on green power continues to gain momentum as the realisation dawns that the sustainability of life on our planet depends on it. Licencees include Siemens (Europe), AMP Resources (USA), Geodynamics Ltd (Australia), X Orka ( Iceland) and Ebara Corporation (Japan). 

Of these licensees, both Ebara and X Orka have operating plants and have been providing power to industry and village residents respectively. All licensees are committed to the ongoing evolution and implementation of the Kalina Cycle and its ability to offer a viable technology alternative to competing technologies that specialise in the efficient production of energy from low temperature geothermal and waste heat projects. 

Licensees have made representations to Exergy that they have begun construction on a range of projects. Both Exergy and Wasabi continue to monitor progress carefully and are confident of securing royalty streams in addition to royalties already being received by Exergy from Siemens in Europe. 

Wasabi has recently been negotiating the sale of its interest in Exergy to a third party and hopes to complete the transaction by the end of the year. If the transaction is successful, Wasabi will be compensated with cash as well as shares in the purchaser. Thereby maintaining its exposure to this groundbreaking technology."
source: http://www.wasabienergy.com/overview.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Jumped onboard as they look set to spin off their U Assets which look really 
good,

leases are in N.T. 3 are near the Old RUm Jungle Mine, as such no doubt IPO will be heavily oversubscribed and hence only holder holding I'd say a decent parcel of WAS say 100,000 shares+ would get any

DYOR


----------



## sleeper88 (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

I totally agree with YT, i got a large parcel, early last week. U-spin offs can do a world of good for share prices (eg EVE, KOR etc). This will be no exception since all its tenaments are in N.T, get ready for blast off when the IPO approaches during the June Q. 

its assemblied a nice portfolio of exploration landholdings in the NT, particularly EL24866 and EL24898 (the rum jungle JV)..these i believe are adjacent to CMR's Mt finch U deposit. Woolner dome and alice springs exploration licenses also seem encouraging. 

Judging by the current SP, 100,000+ as a cut off for priority offers seem reasonable, have a look at KOR, 15000 cut off, thats like 15k at current prices, so the key to KOR was to get in early, when it was 30c-50c. 
And just one final word, RUM JUNGLE PTY LTD was converted to RUM JUNGLE LTD, so the IPO is well on its way  

As aways DYOR


----------



## ta2693 (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

The director of was selling a lot of his shares recently which is not a good sign. What do you think? Is the director of this company stupid?


----------



## sleeper88 (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*



ta2693 said:


> The director of was selling a lot of his shares recently which is not a good sign. What do you think? Is the director of this company stupid?




well selling may be for personal reasons, but one thing's certain, if a director is buying, then it gives a good indicator


----------



## j4mesa (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Are you guys aware of this ? check out the links 

http://www.sea-us.org.au/oldmines/rumjungle.html

good point : previously explored
bad point   : from the environmentalist point of view, they will be a big roadblocks for thsi project


----------



## svensk (1 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Just wondering what you guys think of the current chart. Potential for a breakout from an ascending triangle? Triangle has been forming over the past couple of weeks, and the recent jump in rel. volume would suggest a classic asc triang breakout is coming. This would also break it out of a recently formed line of resistance. Thoughts?


----------



## j4mesa (31 May 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Hi everyone.....

just checking does anyone know when the public listing of Rum Jungle going to happen? 

No signs of it though......


----------



## bakes (3 June 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

The 3 tenements have been transferred to Rum Jungle Uranium. Does this give any indication of how soon the spin-off may now occur?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (6 July 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Good announcement today for wasabi energy, joint venture with amp capital U.S


> GEOTHERMAL ENERGY JOINT VENTURE WITH AMP CAPITAL PARTNERS
> FORMATION OF GLOBAL GEOTHERMAL LIMITED
> Wasabi is pleased to announce that it has entered into a number of agreements to form a
> new joint venture with AMP Capital Partners LLC, a U.S. based private equity fund
> ...



Yes i hold, Go the green fuels 
Oh up 7% today and nearly 6million in shares Which for wasabi is alot in a day lately


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 July 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Up 17% today on Large volume 9.5 million.
Put this on potential breakout alerts
Is WAS about to crack ? Short term resistance i think has been broken on Excellent volume, Someone out there with expertise on the Technical front Help Out with a more detailed Graph and analysis Cheers Thanks


----------



## i4560011 (16 July 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Well, i'm certainly no expert on TA.
But i have been watching this one for almost half a year now, IMO there's a potential for a breakout, but wouldn't hold my breath until it can break 0.05c and hold it there for a few days.

For all we know, the rise could be short-lived following the trend of other U spec's bullish behavior in these couple of days.

The next few days should prove interesting.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 July 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Nice movement today up over 5c mark, High of .053 currently at 5c (6% move) on good volume of 7.3 million, A close above 5c would be nice ,Potential U spinoff could be the interest in this lately


----------



## Awesomandy (21 July 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Finally, the sp caves in to the buy pressure. It has spent quite a few days with buy orders outnumbering sell orders almost 5:1. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 November 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

They still appear to be increasing their focus on renewable energys which is Good  (Yes still holding )

Announcement out just before the closing bell

*Investment in Greenearth Energy Limited*



> Wasabi Energy has made a $250,000 investment to take a pre IPO stake of 12.5%
> Greenearth Energy Limited.
> Greenearth Energy Limited is an Australian Geothermal energy company that is
> intending to explore for and develop geothermal resources in Australia, New Zealand
> ...



Wait and see i guess  
The green machine awaits the dream to pump the steam :


----------



## hangseng (25 November 2007)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Wasabi Energy will be a huge winner out of the election result, with the market focussing strongly on alternate energy companies. Wasabi is not only oversold it offers excellent exposure to this sector which will now be highly sought after.

http://www.wasabienergy.com/


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

*China Licensee, SSNE, signs design agreement with Sinopec*
• Agreement for design of 4.0 MWe Kalina Cycle ® power plant at the Hainan petrochemical plant
• Sinopec, a leading integrated petrochemical company in China, operates 45 major petrochemical
facilities
• Investigating potential for utilising the Kalina Cycle ® in global oil & gas fields
Wasabi Energy (ASX: WAS, AIM: WAS, OTCQX: WSBLY) is pleased to announce that its Chinese Licensee, Shanghai Shenge New Energy Resources Science & Technology Company (SSNE) have signed a Design and Technical Services Agreement with China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation (Sinopec), China’s leading petrochemical producer, for the design of a 4.0 MWe Kalina Cycle ® power plant at their Hainan petrochemical plant.
The Kalina Cycle ® power plant will capture waste heat from the paraxylene (PX) process stream and turns it into zero emission electricity as well as reducing the overall greenhouse gas emissions from the petrochemical plant.
The plant design has been reviewed and approved by Sinopec Engineering Co. Ltd., which is one of the authorized petrochemical design institutes in China. If as expected, the project proceeds to construction, it will be the first significant commercial application of Kalina Cycle ® technology in China and would become operational in the second half of 2013. Under the Kalina Cycle ® license agreement with SSNE, Wasabi Energy received an upfront fee and thereafter will receive a one off royalty payment for each MW installed.
Sinopec operates 45 major petrochemical facilities in China that could utilise Kalina Cycle ® power plants for waste heat recovery and improved energy efficiency and environmental impact. Sinopec Corp is one of the largest integrated energy and chemical companies in China. They are listed on domestic and international stock exchanges with a market capitalisation of US$78.6B and a net profit in excess of US$11.0B (FY2011).
The Chinese government is focused on energy efficiency and greenhouse gas emission reductions with a number of laws and policies aimed at energy conservation and clean energy production. The PRC National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) has issued a guideline requiring all new petrochemical projects in China to include clean energy environmental protection and energy conservation measures.
The NDRC and the Chinese Energy Authorities have endorsed the Kalina Cycle ® and other technologies offered by SSNE.
The Kalina Cycle ® is the most thermodynamically efficient power cycle converting heat into emission‐free electricity. The Kalina Cycle ® can be applied using heat from industrial processes or renewable heat sources such as geothermal and solar thermal applications. Within the petrochemical industry, a 4.0 MWe Kalina Cycle ® power plant has been operational since 2006 at Fuji Oil’s refinery in Chiba, Japan.
Wasabi Energy is also investigating the potential of electricity generation in the upstream petrochemical industry by utilising the Kalina Cycle ® power generation technology using hot fluids from oil and gas wells.
Within the wells there are hot fluids (90 to 200+o C) that are released as the oil and gas is extracted and there can also be hot fluids that are trapped within the field. The US Department of Energy (July 2010) reported more than 37,000 possible sites in Texas and the Gulf Coast of the United States with potential for more than 7,800 MWe of power production. In addition there is potential for generating power from the hot water that refills the abandoned fields.

Wasabi Energy Executive Chairman Mr John Byrne commented:
“Wasabi Energy is entering an exciting stage of its development as a power producer with the conversion of significant market opportunities. SSNE’s recent contract with Sinopec marks the beginning of many commercial opportunities within China where there is accelerated development of energy efficiency and clean industrial development. We are delighted with the progress of the SSNE team and expect rapid growth in the installation of Kalina Cycle ® power plants in China.
As power demand rises and power prices increase there are growing opportunities for the Kalina Cycle ® in both industrial and renewable heat applications. The prospect of utilising the Kalina Cycle ® for power generation in oil and gas fields (both operational and abandoned) is significant and possibly one of the most exciting applications of the technology.
We continue to develop new applications and markets for Kalina Cycle ® power plants and we congratulate SSNE on their progress.”


*About Wasabi Energy*
Wasabi Energy Limited is listed on both the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX: WAS) and the AIM market in London (AIM: WAS) as well as American Depository Receipts trading on OTCQX Market (OTCQX: WSBLY). Wasabi Energy is an emerging power producer that also invests in sustainable technologies. Its power business is based on the proprietary Kalina Cycle ® power generation technology which utilises low grade, waste heat from industrial facilities or geothermal sources to produce electricity. In a typical industrial application of the Kalina Cycle ® technology can increase energy efficiency in an industrial plant by up to 20%. Through its strategic investments Wasabi Energy owns a 79.2% interest in Aqua Guardian Group, the developer of the AquaArmourTM a water management, conservation and algal control product. Aqua Guardian Group also has a 22.7% interest in the air, water and minerals ASX listed company CleanTeq (ASX: CLQ). Wasabi Energy also owns a 12.2% interest in Australian Renewable Fuels, a separately ASX listed company (ASX: ARW) which produces liquid biofuels from a variety of non‐food grade feedstocks.


----------



## ViN (11 January 2014)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Anyone got any idea about the announcement for WAS?? What does it mean???


----------



## Buckfont (12 January 2014)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*

Not really, but it's obvious a HOT topic.


----------



## piggybank (12 January 2014)

*Re: WAS - Wasabi Energy*



ViN said:


> Anyone got any idea about the announcement for WAS?? What does it mean???




Hi ViN

You are likely to get more replies if you had put a link in your message so members can see what you are on about.

I presume are speaking about the one released last Friday (10th January)? If so then this is a link to it.

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WAS&E=ASX&N=663895

Regards
PB


----------



## System (4 June 2014)

*Re: ESY - Enhanced Systems Technologies*

On June 2nd, 2014, Wasabi Energy Limited (WAS) changed its name and ASX code to Enhanced Systems Technologies Limited (ESY).


----------



## System (9 July 2015)

On July 9th, 2015, Enhanced Systems Technologies Limited (ESY) changed its name and ASX code to Kalina Power Limited (KPO).


----------



## RobL (13 October 2019)

Last Friday, October 11 the stock price broke north of a trading range and breached three resistance levels to close at AUD 0.039 with above-average volume. The price reached an all-time high of AUD 0.160 in November 2016 and an all-time low of AUD 0.010 in March 2019. Previous trading days show volatility with quite a few days with not much happening and not the ideal set-up for a long swing trade, but it is in my watch-list. It could get quite volatile.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here http://www.kalinapower.com .

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2021)

System said:


> On July 9th, 2015, Enhanced Systems Technologies Limited (ESY) changed its name and ASX code to Kalina Power Limited (KPO).




That Oct 2019 run was based on a placement being received; then by Feb 2020, there was an expectation of ... "_formal funding agreements by early Q2 2020.  The portfolio of projects being assembled are forecasted to have rates of return sufficient to provide ongoing royalty payments to KPO, a development fee, as well as a carried equity interest for KDP in each project."_

From the November webinar, the company expects to be cashflow positive in 2021 with the plans they have in place in Alberta, Canada with an initial 5 waste heat to power projects being progressively rolled out over the next few years, to  _"deploy multiple Kalina Combined Cycle power plants in Alberta to address a unique opportunity resulting from the legislated shut down of over 5GW of coal fired power generation_."

According to some blog, a FNTP (Full Notice To Proceed) expected by the end of the March 2021 quarter on their first two projects with significant revenues then due.   

It is a $40 milll MC outfit, and will need more $$ in the door.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 March 2021)

Kalina has selected Siemens Energy as the preferred gas turbine generator vendor for the Company’s distributed power generation projects in Alberta, Canada.   

KPO’s Canadian subsidiary, KALiNA Distributed Power is developing a portfolio of distributed power generation projects that will deploy 32 MW combined cycle power plants; configured with Siemens Energy gas turbine technology and a KALiNA Cycle® power module that generates emissions-free power from the gas turbine’s waste heat.   

_- making steady progress_


----------

